# Free U3 antivirus?



## Jayakrishnan (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm having SanDisk Cruzer Micro 1GB pen drive. And its U3 compatable. Is there any free antivirus which can be installed in it. I was using Avast U3 antivirus but last day it expired. Plz help me....


----------



## 24online (Mar 29, 2007)

try which i found on net....

*rapidshare.com/files/9340609/Avast_Antivirus_U3.rar

More info:
*antivirus.about.com/od/antivirussoftwarereviews/a/usbantivirus.htm


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 30, 2007)

But why U want to install a antivirus on a MP3 player.Do you use internet to download song on ur MP3??I dont think so.

So,no need to use.


----------



## Jayakrishnan (Mar 30, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> But why U want to install a antivirus on a MP3 player.Do you use internet to download song on ur MP3??I dont think so.
> 
> So,no need to use.



It's not a mp3 player. It's a pen drive which is used 4 data tranfer from 1 computer 2 another.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 30, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^do you need antivirus for ur pendrive also.


----------



## Jayakrishnan (Mar 30, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^do you need antivirus for ur pendrive also.



I need a free antivirus 4 my pen drive. Till last week i was using avast u3 antivirus. But it expired. I need a free u3 antivirus.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 30, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^but why??I dont think there is need of antivirus for a pendrive.Ur pen drive won't get mad ...lol


----------

